# Hintertretschutz Strahlabstand



## totalfuchs (9 Januar 2008)

Seit einigen Jahren setzen wir Sicherheitslichtgitter horizontal montiert mit 90mm Strahlabstand (15cm über Boden) als Hintertetschutz an Roboterarbeitsplätzen ein.

Jetzt kam die Frage auf wo steht das 90mm strahlabstand reichen?

Fingerschutz 14mm und Handschutz 30mm das sind sich alle einig aber bei den Hintertretschutz??

Ist zwar ein SPS Forum/Schaltschrankbau aber ich denke mal hier schauen genug Leute rein die auch mit diese Sachen zu tun haben.

@admin's
Evtl. kann ja mal ein eigener Bereích für Sicherheitstechnik angelegt werden solche Fragen tauchen ja regelmäßig immer wieder mal auf.


----------



## marlob (9 Januar 2008)

Von allen mir bekannten Herstellern von Sicherheitslichtschranken, werden nur Lichtschranken verkauft, die 60 mm oder 90 mm als Strahlabstand für Hintertretschutz haben. In der Norm EN 61496-1/-2 sind die Sachen für berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen geregelt. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob der Strahlabstand dort auch beschrieben ist, da ich es nicht kontrolliert habe.
Im Anhang noch ein paar pdf-files dazu.

<EDIT>Siemens liefert 55mm und 80 mm (Siguard)</EDIT>


----------



## maweri (10 Januar 2008)

Wir bauen Lichtgitter der Fa. Sick mit einer Auflösung von 14mm bei einer Einbauhöhe von ca. 250mm ein.
Die C4000-Baureihe gibt's mit den Auflösungen 14, 20, 30 und 40 mm (evtl. auch andere).

Auf Seite 29 von marlobs pdf: 'SichereMaschinen...' steht eine Formel für parallele Annäherung. Demnach müsste die Auflösung bei Euer Einbauweise d<= 60mm sein.

Gruß
maweri


----------

